# Topics > Arts > Music >  MUSICA, Musical Improvising Collaborative Agent,  University of Illinois, Urbana and Champaign, Illinois, United States

## Airicist

Leader - Benjamin Grosser

----------


## Airicist

Article "Jazz-playing robot will provide insight into how computers communicate with humans"

by Jodi Heckel
October 14, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Jazz-Playing Robot Could Teach Us About Human-Computer Interaction"

by Theresa Chong
October 23, 2015

----------

